# Needle Settings O.S Vspec .21



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

I wasnt sure where to post this but i just have a quick question about needle settings on a o.s vzb vspec .21 engine.

I know how to tune them and all that and ive typically referred to the needles as the High Speed Needle, The Low Speed Needle, and the Idle Screw. 

In the parts manual it sais The High Speed, The Metering Needle And the Mixture Control Valve, would i be correct in assuming the metering needle is the low speed and the mixture control is the idle screw?

IF you could please clear this up for me it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

high speed, 3 turns out from closed, low speed flush with beval on carb
http://www.msuk-forum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=70534, this link tell all factory needle setting for tons of mills, hope it helps!


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright thanks, yeah it was put away for the winter, and i didnt touch it for almost a year and a half. So today i go and race it and it just gets warmed up a bid on some speed runs and then it just bogs.

Thanks for the link, ill have to save that to my favorites.


----------

